# Bestimmten Column finden



## StepByStepButSlow (13. Nov 2017)

Einen schönen Abend miteinander,

gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Columnnumber eines in der Datenbank einzigartigen Strings zu finden? Z.B. steht der String direkt in der ersten Column oder doch vielleicht in der vierten?

Mein Grundgedanke war:
"SELECT '" + String + "' FROM Table" und anschließend über die ResultSetMetaData...

Jedoch führt mich dieser Weg bislang nicht an mein Ziel.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Mit freundlichem Gruß

StepByStepButSlow


----------



## mrBrown (14. Nov 2017)

Es gibt keine „erste Column“, sowohl Zeilen als auch Spalten sind im Grunde ungeordnet.


----------



## truesoul (14. Nov 2017)

Also du kannst den Spaltennamen herausfinden ...


----------



## StepByStepButSlow (16. Nov 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Infos. Ich habe die benötigten Daten jetzt als andere Lösung zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt in meine Datenbank übernommen und damit das oben stehende Problem umgangen.


----------

